# Merckx Premium - Rare Colors



## HarlemCracka (Sep 2, 2003)

I'm sad to say that I'm selling my 60cm Merckx Premium in the Sierra Nevada pro team colors.

It's SO beautiful:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280177848247


----------

